# Bone In Skin On Chicken Breasts - Baking



## Mylegsbig (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys.  Want to bake up some chicken tonight so use for chicken tacos, and ive never baked bone in skin on chicken breasts.

Question - What temp and how long should i cook these for?

Will be baking them in a 13x9 glass casserole dish. is this okay?

Also, can i chop up slivers of garlic and putthem under the skin?

What are some other good things to slide under the skin?

Should i slide them under the skin or cut all the way into the meat?

Cheers.

Anything else i can slide under there mexican style?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_Mylegsbig,_
_if it were me, I'd crush the garlic before putting it under the skin..I do this add it to soft butter along with finely chopped parsley and an herb of choice, I lift the skin and just orub it on. I same some and then brush it on the outside of the skin after the meat has been dooking awhile. I'd cook at 325,and start checking the meat after about 30 to 40 minutes.._

_kadesma _


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 25, 2006)

I cook my chicken breast at 350 for 1 hour


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 25, 2006)

I bake bone-in skin-on chicken breasts all the time - & in glass (well, Corningware) baking dishes just as you're doing.

I do them at 350 degrees in a lightly oiled/greased dish. I start them skin-side down for a 1/2 hour, then turn them skin-side up for another 15 minutes. After that 15 minutes ends, I start checking them for doneness every 5 minutes or so, because although they usually need a full hour, depending on the size of the breasts & your oven, they make take less time.

(Oh, & if you want the skin extra-crispy, you can definitely raise the heat to 400-415 degrees for that last half hour of cooking.)


----------



## QSis (Aug 25, 2006)

I just separate a head of garlic into cloves, and toss them into the greased roasting pan, unpeeled, then put the chicken pieces on top of them. 

Other things to put under the skin of chicken include leaves of fresh rosemary and/or sage.

I, too,  bake for an hour at 350 - I like the way it turns out.

Lee


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 25, 2006)

O.K. a slightly different perspective - you said you want to bake this chicken to make chicken tacos.  If that is the case here is what I would suggest

Get rid of the skin - Too much unwanted fat (again strictly my opinion)
Make a marinade - Minced garlic, cumin powder, corrainder powder, chili powder and lime juice (about 2 limes), salt to taste and 1 tbsp of oil (any kind)
Pour marinade over the chicken breasts (leave the bone in).  
Cover and bake at 350 until done (30 - 40 minutes)
(Note:  When you cover the chicken it releases a lot of it's own juice. The marinade will keep the meat moist and the spices will add a lot of flavor to the meat while cooking)
Let it cool and then shredd it (I love to use my hands the best instruments that God created)
Now add some freshly chopped cilantro to the shredded chicken and they are ready to be used in your tacos 
All you need is some freshly chopped tomatoes and avacados
Some shredded cheese and lettuce
A dollop of sour cream and  you are set


----------



## jennyema (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm definitely with Yakuta on this one.  If the chix is for tacos you want to season it accordingly.

If you bake it, you might want to brine it first and/or coat it with a rub.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 25, 2006)

Baked chicken can be a bit dry. When I intend to use the meat for something like chicken salad, I prefer poaching breasts. It comes out much more tender and moist. You can add seasonings for tacos (cumin and ground chili, maybe a tad of oregano) after the meat is cooked. And it's simple -- put the skinless boneless breasts in cold water to cover, bring to a boil, cover, turn off the heat, and let it sit for 17 to 20 minutes. Drain and blanch with cold water to stop the cooking. 

Or, grill it -- just slather the skinless boneless breasts with a mixture of olive oil, garlic, lemon or lime, cumin, ground chili, oregano, salt and pepper, and grill for about 5 minutes per side. It will make much better tacos, believe me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2006)

Season it wiht appropriate taco seasonings and roast it at 400 F for about 35-40 minutes.  Check the temperature, it has to be 160 F.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 25, 2006)

as always tons of good advice.

gonna try a mixture of the things suggested.

Cheers


----------



## Constance (Aug 25, 2006)

I prefer the bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts, as I feel they have more flavor. Definately leave the skin on for moisture.
If you want to do them in the oven, I'd put some chicken broth in the baking pan with the chicken, cover it with foil, and put in oven at 350 for about an hour. That will steam it, and keep it moist. 
As for seasoning, if the chicken is for tacos, I'd rub it with a packet of taco seasoning before cooking. I usually get the Taco Bell brand. 

My future DIL, who is Mexican, would cook that chicken in a steamer, then shred the meat, put in a skillet with seasonings and a little chicken broth, and let it simmer until all the liquid is absorbed.


----------

